# traditional stucco estimate



## reminisce (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guys. I've just been asked to bid on a 1500 sq ft 65x90 building around princeton nj. Job would consist of scratch coat, base coat and finishing coat of traditional stucco all over the building.65 windows, 17 doors. 

3 floors about 9ft each. Looking for suggestions on pricing labor and materials. I AM NOT asking you guys to bid for me, I'm just trying to see if numbers are close to mine,qnd also you guys are more experienced so I might be overlooking something. obv overhead and profit is relative to each individual company. 

Basically what wd you estimate cost to be?? Thanks in advance. 

Yes I am NEW to this so all insight is welcome. Ps. I'm also running this by local guys in my area just in case anybody was gonna blast me lol


----------

